# New Cannon



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Picked up this bad dude a couple days ago from a friend of mine. 870 Express Super Mag with aftermarket stock. Will be mainly used for old gobblers but will also see yote use when needed.


----------



## ptschantz (Nov 14, 2012)

nice! I looking for a new shotgun myself, hope to put an Eotech on it for yots and turkey


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking shotgun, been thinking of a similar stock for one of mine. Let us know how you like it after a few times out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can't hardly beat an 870 for reliability. Nice grab !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

870 fan here! Nice rig!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Nice looking shotgun, been thinking of a similar stock for one of mine. Let us know how you like it after a few times out.


 I have one on my 870. Really takes the kick out of the recoil from a 3" mag with the slug barrel. Mine is a Blackhawk recoil reducing stock.


----------

